
Is Silicon Valley Actively Biased Against Certain Viewpoints? - bkohlmann
https://medium.com/six-four-six-nine/is-silicon-valley-actively-biased-against-certain-viewpoints-b45efcfb9340
======
mtraven
A survey on a self-selected group is kind of worthless. Eg, their results show
a plurality of libertarians, which may be the case in reality but is much more
likely to be an effect of libertarians being more likely to take the time to
fill out the form.

~~~
bkohlmann
That's a valid criticism. However self-selected group surveys can show
important trends.

For instance, if they said that "as a whole, 25% of Silicon Valley believes
that they are discriminated against," that could clearly be an invalid
interpretation.

However, if they said, "150 people who identified as libertarians took this
survey, and among them, 45% felt like their productivity was inhibited because
of perceived viewpoint bias, whereas of the 100 self-identified liberals who
took it, only 10% felt the same," that would be a very telling statement.
[these numbers are made up for illustrative purposes only]

------
Feniks
Ofcourse. That's a basic feature of humans. Group think, don't want to stand
out from the crowd, a sense of belonging. We're social animals. We adapt.

------
joeblow9999
Utterly unsurprising as the majority of SV employees are in a demographic that
leans heavily left and has been shown (over and over) to brook no dissent.
Duh.

Yeah, Trump supporters, libertarions, social conservatives and all others who
are not lock-step mainstream liberals have a hard time when they expose
themselves in a work environment mostly staffed by liberal millenials. This is
not a surprise nor something even worthy of discussion.

Don't talk politics at work or at Thanksgiving dinner. It's not that hard.

------
SocksCanClose
It’s interesting to see the swing of the valley — from military-industrial
tech to consumer tech. Did the beat movement of the 1960s and onward stoke the
anything-goes (burning man style) attitudes that seems to have have led to
today’s tech companies? What might come next, as a reaction to the modern
culturally Marxist SF monoculture?

------
crsv
Is (small place with intense concentration of a single demographic) actively
biased against X?

This and more shocking click bait next time on Hacker News!

Interesting topic, but a bit off putting with the disgusting clickbaitery.

~~~
rwill128
Didn't even click because it was so obvious. Why ask such a silly question
when everyone can just nod their head, say 'yes' to themselves, and move on?

